# Io e Mattia da Padre Pio



## Tebina (8 Maggio 2013)

-Eddai Tebina andiamo da Padre Pio...-
-No.-
-ma sei una che va sempre a vedere le chiese, e i santuari e le mosche e...-
-Quello non è un santuario che mi interessa vedere. E' cemento. E pure brutto. No.-
-Però ai cimiteri monumentali con te vengo.-
-Madonna che palle. Ma perchè vuoi andare da Padre Pio?-
-Zia Cremolina ha promesso alla mamma della zia di Carmela, un giorno che erano al compleanno di Creaturiello che...-
-Taglia.-
-Dobbiamo prendere dei braccialettini per zia Addolorata.-
-.....-
-Dai tebina...-
-Ma non possono andarci loro?-
-Ma lo sai che Catena ha la gamba rotta e non possono lasciarla sola.-
-Ma sono in 20 che la guardano. Manco alla corte del re Sole.-
-Il minimo sindacale per noi. Quando una della famiglia si fa male si mobilitano anche i parenti alla lontana. Eddai che ti costa. Siamo anche vicini. E poi credo che oggi arrivino i nipoti di Maria. A proposito. Lo sai che c'è anche la Santa Salma esposta?-
Mi sono girata a guardarlo interessata -Davvero?-
-Si.-
Ci ho pensato. I nipoti di Maria avrei potuto sopportarli (con la scusa di portarli a fare un giro avrei potuto sperderli nelle campagne napoletane:mrgreen ma come resistere alla_ Santa Salma_? -Ok mi hai convinta. 5 minuti e sono pronta.-

Era un estate in cui avevamo deciso di passare qualche giorno dai parenti napulè. In totale ozio.

Mi trascinò subito al Santuario. Dentro. Dove c'era messa.
Si è fatto il segno della croce, io ho alzato gli occhi al cielo e ho fatto per uscire, ma lui mi ha fermata -Dai, solo cinque minuti.-
-Ma stai scherzando? Un conto è assistere ad una messa in San Francesco ad Assisi un conto è assistere qui. E'..._orribile_. Ciao.-

Sono rimasta fuori a girovagare su pavimenti in cemento rovente, ho annusato con piacere cespugli interi di lavanda in fiore e osservato quel santuario che.
mamma mia. Un affronto alla vista proprio. Raramente ho visto costruzioni religiose così brutte.
Se la gioca con il santuario della Madonna delle lacrime di Siracusa. Un altro obbrobrio di stile.

Mi ha trascinato dentro un negozietto di chincaglieria sacra dove in maniera scientifica ha scelto braccialettini, medagliette, immaginette.
Poi di nuovo fuori, al caldo torrido, nel piazzale intonso e con poca gente del santuario.
-Andiamo a farle benedire.-
-Vai tu.-
-No dai accompagnami.-
-ma che palle.-

In fila. Io con il ventaglio a sventagliarmi e sbuffare. Occhiali scuri vintage. A gatta. Un cappello rosa di paglia, a falde larghe.
Canottiera. Capezzoli a chiodo giusto per.
-Mi sbaglio o stanno benedicendo non solo gli oggetti ma anche le persone?- chiedo sbirciando la fila davanti.
Anche Mattia guarda - Si...ti prego non fare l'esorcista.-
-Ma non voglio che mi butti l'acqua santa addosso! Ho la pelle disreattiva! Chissà cosa ci mettono dentro!-
-Parla piano...- risponde sorridendo a quello dietro - ma non ci mettono niente è acqua. Eddai che lo sai non fare la polemica.-
-Ma io non faccio la polemica, ma non voglio l'acqua santa addosso. Ora glielo dico.-
-Dai Tebe.-
-Ma senti...-
-Tebe. Per favore. E' acqua. Ci tengo tanto che tu faccia questa benedizione con me. Non cedi su niente, fallo adesso. fai questo. Accetta una benedizione se il prete vuole darcela. Non è un marchio a vita che tutti vedono. Cazzo.-
Sono stata muta.
La fila si è mossa.
Lui aveva in mano tutta la paccottaglia religiosa e mi è venuto spontaneo prenderne un pò, quella più brillantinata e tenerla in mano.
Ha ragione. Sulla religione non cedo proprio su niente.
Siamo arrivato davanti al prete.
Mi ha sorriso. Gli ho sorriso.
-Siete una giovane coppia di sposi?- ci ha chiesto. (io, nascosta dietro occhiali e cappelli sembravo avere 25 anni:mrgreen
-No, conviviamo da tot anni.- ho risposto continuando a sorridere.
Ho sentito Mattia irrigidirsi.
-Il cattolico è lui- ho continuato -ma oggi le cose sembrano andare diversamente...- ho sorriso ancora e allungato le mani con la paccottaglia.
Il prete è scoppiato a ridere. Io pure.
E anche Mattia.
Ha benedetto gli oggetti e poi fissandomi mi ha lavato di acqua santa. (paura), ha lavato Mattia e poi ci ha salutato con la manina.
Appena fuori la fila mi sono tolta gli occhiali, tutti spruzzati.
-Cristo santo...mi si corroderanno le lenti adesso.-
-Grazie per non avere fatto l'esorcista.-
-Se vuoi la faccio adesso, siamo proprio nel mezzo del piazzale.-

La mia seconda benedizione.

paura due il ritorno.

Quando l'ho raccontato a mio padre ha urlato.
UN BISTURI PRESTO!









THUMP!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2013)

... e la Santa Salma?


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8255 ha detto:
			
		

> ... e la Santa Salma?


la Santa Salma ha bisogno di un post a parte!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2013)

io adoro Mattia....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Maggio 2013)

'spetta un paio di mesi prima di passare in p.zza Cordusio ...


----------

